
ChargeBee Raises $18M Series C Led by Insight Venture Partners - Artemis2
https://www.chargebee.com/blog/chargebee-funding-series-c-insight-venture-partners/
======
skrish
Thank you @artemis

~~~
Artemis2
Congrats on closing the round! Too bad the story didn’t make it to the front
page :-(

